# Utiliser plusieurs comptes Dropbox



## E&J (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai découvert récemment Dropbox et je suis époustouflé par le coté simple et pratique . Mais aujourd'hui je me retrouve devant un blocage.
J'ai créé un compte pour avoir toujours à disposition sur mon Mac, un PC et un Iphone, des fichiers que j'utilise très régulièrement.
Et devant l'efficacité du logiciel, j'ai voulu créé un deuxième compte pour faire des échanges de données (tout à fait légaux je précise) avec d'autres personnes mais qui arriveront à terme à saturer les 2 Go disponibles si je dépose tout sur un seul compte (et je n'ai pas envie de prendre une version payante à cause du coté ... payant :rateau. J'ai donc, en plus du compte "perso", voulu créer un compte "échange". Et là, c'est le bordel ! 
Soit il me fusionne les deux alors que je veux que les deux comptes et donc les deux dossiers soient bien séparés, soit il me conserve les deux mais alors il me fait un mix des fichiers de l'un avec les fichiers de l'autre et la synchronisation ne se fait pas de manière optimale. :mouais:
Auriez vous une solution pour pouvoir utiliser deux comptes aussi simplement que possible ?
(Une bonne réponse pourrait être de proposer un équivalent de Dropbox par exemple, si l'utilisation de comptes en simultané n'est pas permise).
Merci à vous.


Comme j'imagine que Dropbox ne procède pas en allant brancher une clé USB sur l'une ou l'autre machine, il doit donc passer par le réseau. Comme je l'explique par le menu dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", les applications "réseau", on n'en parle pas dans "Applications", mais dans "Internet et réseau". Encore eut-il fallu la lire pour le savoir.

On déménage !


----------



## E&J (17 Novembre 2009)

personne qui peur m'aider ?


----------



## E&J (18 Novembre 2009)

vraiment personne ?


----------



## Grug (18 Novembre 2009)

Avec un compte tu peux partager avec d'autres le contenu d'un sous dossier, ce qui ne donne pas accès au reste de ta Dropbox à ton correspondant.
D'où l'inutilité d'avoir deux comptes, d'où il n'est pas prevu par Dropbox que tu puisses avoir plusieurs comptes, vu qu'un compte te permet de partager plusieurs dossiers dans tous les sens. 
En fait tu cherches juste à contourner la limitation de 2Go pour ne pas avoir à payer. Ben du coup c'est pas possible. 
Pour échanger des fichiers tu peux utiliser du ftp, ou d'autres programmes du même genre (je te laisse chercher ) mais la plupart ne t'offrirons pas plus de 2Go.


Je me permets au passage de te signaler que ton impatience à avoir des réponses risuqe d'etre plutot mal vue sur ces forums.


----------



## E&J (19 Novembre 2009)

merci Grug,

Je cherche effectivement à contourner la limitation de 2 Go en utilisant 2 comptes parce que Dropbox est vraiment génial en terme d'utilisation et compatible Mac, iPhone et PC. Et aussi parce qu'apparemment utiliser plusieurs comptes Dropbox est possible avec windows via dropboxen. Je me disais donc qu'il existait peut-être un produit similaire pour Mac. Mais en cherchant sur goog et autres forum je n'ai rien trouvé, d'où ma question sur ce forum.

Quand à mon impatience je suis désolé qu'elle puisse être mal interprétée. Je ne cherche pas à brusquer ou faire culpabiliser quiconque , j'ai juste eu peur que ma question dégringrole très vite dans le fin fond du classement et que personne ne la voit. Tu remarquera tout de même que j'ai attendu au minimum 24 (bonnes) heures avant de relancer.

Promis, j'en prend note et je ferais mieux la prochaine fois.


----------



## antmuc (19 Novembre 2009)

Une solution plus élégante que le contournement serait de faire connaître dropbox et d'augmenter ainsi gratuitement ton espace de stockage en parrainant tes amis


----------



## E&J (19 Novembre 2009)

Oui c'est vrai mais cela reste limité à 3 Go (et moi j'aimerais bien 5 avec cette application). Vous allez peut-être m'en trouver d'autre mais elles ne sont pas compatibles (à ma connaissance) avec Mac, PC et iPhone.


----------



## Nicolarts (31 Janvier 2011)

Je profite me rejoindre sur ce sujet... 

J'ai deux comptes de Dropbox (un pour perso et un pour professionnel) et il y a un logiciel qui est un possibilité des quelques comptes en même l'ordinateur ? 

Si vous connaissez un, je suis preneur


----------



## CBi (1 Février 2011)

Nicolarts a dit:


> Je profite me rejoindre sur ce sujet...
> 
> J'ai deux comptes de Dropbox (un pour perso et un pour professionnel) et il y a un logiciel qui est un possibilité des quelques comptes en même l'ordinateur ?
> 
> Si vous connaissez un, je suis preneur



Je pense effectivement que contourner la limitation de l'offre gratuite n'est pas la seule raison pour laquelle on peut souhaiter 2 comptes. J'ai comme toi des besoins de synchronisation et de partage à géométrie variable, certaines de mes machines ayant à partager leurs signets Safari, d'autre pas, etc... Je résoud le problème en m'adressant à des fournisseurs multiples = Dropbox, Mobileme et Sugarsync.


----------



## wynot (16 Mai 2011)

J'ai 2 Go de Dropbox et je les ouvre aussi facilement sur MAC perso que sur PC bureau.
L'accès facile sur le MAC doit rester facile mais, sur PC bureau, je préfère que Dropbox me demande le mot de passe.
Si ce n'est pas possible, je préfère un mot de passe sur les 2 machines.

Par ailleurs, j'ai l'impression que Dropbox copie les fichiers sur mon disque dur, ce que je voulais éviter justement.

J'ai un peu cherché mais rien ne m'assure un Dropbox synchronisé certes mais surtout protégeable par mdp.
Avez vous vu un parametre que je n'ai pas trouvé ??

Merci
Wynot - wynot@teaser.fr


----------



## Kamidh (17 Mai 2011)

E&J a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai mais cela reste limité à 3 Go (et moi j'aimerais bien 5 avec cette application). Vous allez peut-être m'en trouver d'autre mais elles ne sont pas compatibles (à ma connaissance) avec Mac, PC et iPhone.



Sauf erreur la limitation est de 8 Go avec le parrainage !

Cf DropBox : "Vous avez gagné 256Mo du bonus maximal despace supplémentaire possible de 8 Go via les recommandations. 
Invitez dautres personnes à rejoindre Dropbox.!"


----------



## just1 (17 Mai 2011)

Oui Kamidh a raison,
La limite de parrainage est maintenant passée à 8go!!!

D'ailleurs, si vous voulez avoir de l'espace supplémentaire, voici le lien pour le parrainage : http://db.tt/YfSxLkv


----------



## fredtravers (22 Mai 2011)

pour utiliser conjointement DEUX comptes Dropbox, lancez le TERMINAL, puis mettez vous en mode bash  ( tapez bash et validez ), puis collez 
HOME=$HOME/.dropbox-alt /Applications/Dropbox.app/Contents/MacOS/Dropbox &
Validez, rentrez deuxième identifiant et deuxième mdp  et voilà


----------



## Nicolarts (23 Mai 2011)

Il y a un solution que je trouve : On peut utiliser Cyberduck pour cela !


----------



## MacIIfx (16 Juin 2011)

La solution de Fredtravers est on ne peut plus élégante chapeau bas !
J'ai maintenant deux dropbox, une personnelle et l'autre professionnelle que je peux appeler indifféremment des ordis perso ou pro. C'est exactement ce que je cherchais sans vouloir dépasser forcément la limite des 2Go puisque dans un cas comme dans l'autre je n'utilise que moins de 10% de leurs capacités.


----------



## loulou94_5 (25 Juin 2011)

fredtravers a dit:


> pour utiliser conjointement DEUX comptes Dropbox, lancez le TERMINAL, puis mettez vous en mode bash  ( tapez bash et validez ), puis collez
> HOME=$HOME/.dropbox-alt /Applications/Dropbox.app/Contents/MacOS/Dropbox &
> Validez, rentrez deuxième identifiant et deuxième mdp  et voilà




MERCI !!!


----------



## nancyarchi (6 Août 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour l'astuce du terminal


----------



## marlin34z (25 Août 2011)

super, ca marche parfaitement, mais il faut le refaire a chaque redémarrage du mac.
existe-t-il un moyen que cela se fasse automatiquement au demarrage?


----------



## Romaric. (25 Août 2011)

marlin34z a dit:


> super, ca marche parfaitement, mais il faut le refaire a chaque redémarrage du mac.
> existe-t-il un moyen que cela se fasse automatiquement au demarrage?




Bonjour,

En ouvrant automatiquement au démarrage un script AppleScript : 

```
on run
    do shell script "HOME=$HOME/.dropbox-alt /Applications/Dropbox.app/Contents/MacOS/Dropbox"
end run
```
Que j'ai mis en pièce jointe (à dé-zipper évidemment !)  ;-)


----------



## Solun' (16 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour

Super astuce effectivement. Comme MacIIfx, il ne s'agit pas de contourner la limite des 2Go, mais bien d'avoir des box distinctes pour différents usages.

Quelques questions :

- comment faire pour que ce script se lance automatiquement au démarrage ?
- peut-on fermer cette fenêtre après exécution ou non ?
- les icônes du dossier et de sous-dossiers de la seconde box ne comporte pas les petits affichages dynamiques : "à jour", "en cours de mise à jour"
- peut-on créer une 3ème box de la même façon ?

Et pour comprendre un peu mieux, que fait ce script pour contourner la resrtiction Dropbox


----------



## Solun' (20 Septembre 2011)

Up


----------



## Romaric. (20 Septembre 2011)

Solun' a dit:


> 1 - comment faire pour que ce script se lance automatiquement au démarrage ?
> 2 - peut-on fermer cette fenêtre après exécution ou non ?
> 3 - les icônes du dossier et de sous-dossiers de la seconde box ne   comporte pas les petits affichages dynamiques : "à jour", "en cours de   mise à jour"
> 4 - peut-on créer une 3ème box de la même façon ?
> ...





1 Cela ne convient-il pas : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/utiliser-plusieurs-comptes-dropbox-285536.html#19 ?

2 On peut essayer&#8230; avec le Terminal : non. Mais on peut avec l'AppleScript&#8230;

3 Je ne sais pas&#8230; et alors ?

4 Oui !

5 Bah au lieu d'avoir un seul compte ça permet d'en avoir plusieurs en même temps sur le même ordi&#8230;

Cela répond-il à vos question ?


----------



## Solun' (20 Septembre 2011)

> 1 Cela ne convient-il pas : http://forums.macg.co/inte...285536.html#19 ?


Ben non, ça ne rend pas l'opération automatisée au démarrage : il faut penser à ouvrir le script en question...



> 2 On peut essayer avec le Terminal : non. Mais on peut avec l'AppleScript


Ben non : AppleScript ne veut pas fermer tant que le script tourne, et impossible de l'arrêter...



> 3 Je ne sais pas et alors ?


Alors : les icônes sont pratiques pour voir si les dossiers sont à jour...



> 4 Oui !


Pas chez moi...



> 5 Bah au lieu d'avoir un seul compte ça permet d'en avoir plusieurs en même temps sur le même ordi


Oui, j'avais compris, mais comment ça marche ?



> Cela répond-il à vos question ?


Pas vraiment


----------



## Romaric. (21 Septembre 2011)

> Ben non, ça ne rend pas l'opération automatisée au démarrage : il faut penser à ouvrir le script en question...


&#63743; > Préférences Système > Comptes > Ouverture > + > choisir l'AppleScript enregistré en .scpt



> Ben non : AppleScript ne veut pas fermer tant que le script tourne, et impossible de l'arrêter...


Et avec 1 ? (Ou : forcer à quitter ?)



> Alors : les icônes sont pratiques pour voir si les dossiers sont à jour...


La je ne sais pas



> Pas chez moi...


Il faut modifier le script : 

```
on run
     do shell script "HOME=$HOME/[B][COLOR=Red].dropbox-alt-2[/COLOR][/B] /Applications/Dropbox.app/Contents/MacOS/Dropbox" 
end run
```
Par exemple



> Oui, j'avais compris, mais comment ça marche ?


C'est-à-dire ?


> Pas vraiment


 Et maintenant ?


----------



## Romaric. (21 Septembre 2011)

Ou peut-être plus simple, mais je n'ai pas essayé : http://www.reactif.net/utilisez-deux-comptes-dropbox-sur-un-seul-mac


----------



## Ielvin (3 Janvier 2012)

je viens de l'installer à l'instant et ça fonctionne sans problème.
on le retrouve ici : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/211162/dropbox-encore-un-mac-et-deux-comptes-dropbox


----------



## macoupc (12 Janvier 2012)

Si ça t'es vraiment utile, faut peut-être songer à payer pour ce service, comme tu paies pour avoir un forfait internet ou un iphone... C'est normal, non ?

Moi je cherchais à avoir plusieurs comptes mais pour plusieurs usages, je partage avec un groupe A certaines choses et un groupe B d'autres... d'où 2 comptes. Mais je paie un des comptes.


----------



## Solun' (12 Janvier 2012)

Je ne sais pas à qui s'adresse cette remarque, mais moi aussi j'ai plusieurs comptes pour des usages différents, pas pour contourner la limitation à 2 Go. 2 comptes gratuits pour l'instant, mais 1 des 2 est en bonne voie pour devenir payant, parce que oui, c'est utile et pratique, et que je trouve ça normal de payer pour (pas trop cher quand même, merci )

Et pour clarifier un peu les échanges précédents (notamment avec Romaric), la première solution proposée dans ce post n'est pas terrible (via Applescript) alors que la solution Dropbox Encore  est parfaitement transparente 



Comment fait-on pour marquer le sujet comme "résolu" ?


----------



## ciradis (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour
 Sinon il ya Hubic  , c'est pas encor au point mais ça promet , s'il garde les memes tarifs , je pense que Dropbox vont revoir leur prix.
 Cordialement


----------



## florent29 (21 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 

à part DropBox, que je trouve pas mal, mais limité au début à 2 Gb, je viens d'installer CX, qui propose au départ 10 Go et fonctionne comme DropBox. Je le trouve plus simple et plus convivial, mais bon les goûts et les couleurs... ;-)

Pour tester c'est ici :  Inscription


Simple et fonctionnant avec PC, MAC, tablette,...

Qu'en pensez vous ???


----------



## r e m y (21 Avril 2012)

Qu'est-ce que tu gagnes si on utilise ton lien pour s'inscrire?
Et celui qui s'inscrit ainsi, il gagne quoi lui?

Sur DropBox c'est 500 Mo de plus pour chacun. Et là?


----------



## Invité (21 Avril 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu gagnes si on utilise ton lien pour s'inscrire?
> Et celui qui s'inscrit ainsi, il gagne quoi lui?
> 
> Sur DropBox c'est 500 Mo de plus pour chacun. Et là?



Visiblement là c'est 300Mo pour l'utilisateur et 300 pour le parrain.


> *thinks you're pretty awesome...
> That's why we're giving you both 300MB extra!       *


----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Avril 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu gagnes si on utilise ton lien pour s'inscrire?
> Et celui qui s'inscrit ainsi, il gagne quoi lui?
> 
> Sur DropBox c'est 500 Mo de plus pour chacun. Et là?



Ben, c'est écrit sur la page : 300 MB chacun. 

Ah, grillé par l'invité. :rose:


----------



## coksigru (17 Mai 2012)

Moi j'ai choisi Wuala par LaCie au lieu de Dropbox.
Ce qui m'a fait choisir ce prestataire c'est avant tout sa politique de confidentialité qui est très claire : Wuala ne scrute pas le contenu de vos fichiers. C'est moins évident chez Dropbox.
La sécurité semble également supérieure (mais je ne suis pas un spécialiste).
Avec Wuala vous pouvez sauvegarder vos données ou synchroniser vos fichiers comme avec Dropbox.
Toutefois le système de synchronisation est un peu différent : vous n'avez pas à glisser vos documents ou dossiers dans Wuala. Vous vous rendez sur l'interface de gestion (le logiciel qui se lance à l'ouverture de votre ordinateur) et vous indiquez quels sont les dossiers de votre disque dur que vous voulez synchroniser. Ca peut sembler un peu moins simple au départ mais vous le faites une seule fois. Ensuite la synchronisation se fait automatiquement et elle est quasi instantanée.
Wuala propose aussi l'accès direct en ajoutant un dossier Wuala
Wuala c'est 5Go gratuits et si vous cliquez sur mon lien de parrainage ce sera même 6Go gratuits (et 250 Mo de plus pour moi).
Les Go supplémentaires sont facturées en euro et son moins chers.
Alors n'hésitez pas, cliquez sur le lien ci-dessous et testez
http://www.wuala.com/referral/JJFCFA745AAK63N74G6H
Merci


----------



## arriana00 (3 Juillet 2012)

bonjour, 

je voudrais plus de renseignements sur les étapes afin d'installer drop box encore .

voila j'ai li phone ou j'ai ma session qui fais directement le téléchargement car j'ai droit a je pense 25g .

sur le pc , on a chacun notre session ,  mon  mari a une session professionnel et moi la mienne mais du coup sur ma session j'avais mis a la base mon drop box et maintenant je me retrouve avec le sien et nos photos sont en train de se télécharger .

d'ou je voudrais pouvoir dissocier les 2.

comment procéder?


----------



## r e m y (3 Juillet 2012)

Dans votre session, cliquer sur l'icone Dropbox de la barre de menu et choisir Préférences
Ensuite cliquer l'onglet "Compte"
Là vous allez sans doute voir les references du compte DropBox de votre mari
Cliquer "dissocier"
Puis vous reparamétrez DropBox en cochant que "vous avez déjà un compte" en saisissant les références de VOTRE compte DropBox


----------

